# Speeding Ticket in France



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

This somewhat off topic for ED but pertains to speeding in Europe.

I have had a running battle with SIXT in Paris over a speeding ticket that I allegedly got while in France this past summer. Aside from overcharging me beyond my quotation on my car rental, they have now tacked a service charge on my account for providing the police my personal information for a speeding ticket. 

What is the procedure in France or the EU? Are photo radar tickets mailed to the registered driver or tacked onto the rental credit card automatically? If they are mailed out, is a copy of the photo included? 

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

It's probably in your contract that they can turn your info over to the police and charge you a fee.

You can challenge the ticket when you hear from the constabulary I would suppose; this varies by Land.


----------



## sjd980002 (Jun 16, 2008)

do you spend much time in France? why bother with a ticket in Europe?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

sjd980002 said:


> do you spend much time in France? why bother with a ticket in Europe?


1.) What does where the ticket was issued have to do with collection attempts
2.) Who wants to get stopped at an EU border because of a stupidity like this?


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

I disagree with the OP. It is not off topic at all. Most of us have rented cars in Europe, and all of us have gone a bit over the speed limit. This topic is worthy of more information.


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Ticket*

If you were speeding, pay the ticket. Cameras got me twice in France in June.
You never know when you will be stopped in Europe and you do not want outstanding
violations.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

I would not pay it and laugh in their general direction. What are they going to do? Try to extradite you back to France? Why would anyone fear the French? They haven***8217;t been a threat of any kind since Napoleon Bonaparte. France I am so scared! Stupid socialist!


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Z4 Steve said:


> I would not pay it and laugh in their general direction. What are they going to do? Try to extradite you back to France? Why would anyone fear the French? They haven't been a threat of any kind since Napoleon Bonaparte. France I am so scared! Stupid socialist!


Interesting point of view.

However, since this _is_ the ED board, this applies to anybody who might: ED a car one year, get a ticket and not pay it. The next time that member happened to travel to France; they could be arrested (?) upon entry of the country. I guess if I knew that I would never travel to a country again, I'd consider things differently. But, alas, I am too young to categorically state that I am never going anywhere again (except maybe Arkansas).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Actually it´s a blatantly ignorant point-of-view, not just ,,interesting`` unless you consider getting detained at the border part of everyday travel.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Z4 Steve said:


> I would not pay it and laugh in their general direction. What are they going to do? Try to extradite you back to France? Why would anyone fear the French? They haven't been a threat of any kind since Napoleon Bonaparte. France I am so scared! Stupid socialist!


That may make sense to some, but if you think you ever might have a job that requires foreign travel your boss might not be happy when you can't represent your firm at that conference in Paris because they held you at the port of entry.


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

JSpira said:


> It's probably in your contract that they can turn your info over to the police and charge you a fee.
> .


When I rented my car back in June from Avis in France, I had to sign a seperate document that stated that I was responsible for any tickets I got while I had the car.

Off the top of my head, I forget if it granted authority for Avis to release information to the Police, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for their comments. I just got a few details from SIXT today and it is clear that the infraction occurred when the secondary driver was behind the wheel. I am going to wait for the infraction to arrive in the mail and pass it on to my friend to pay. 

I likely will request a copy of the photo to see if it shows the driver's features behind the wheel. I may have to argue with the French police that I was not driving as I have doubts my friend will pay the ticket. I travel to Europe regularly and do not want to have a problem at the border in the future.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Z4 Steve said:


> I would not pay it and laugh in their general direction. What are they going to do? Try to extradite you back to France? Why would anyone fear the French? They haven't been a threat of any kind since Napoleon Bonaparte. France I am so scared! Stupid socialist!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Great use of CB, Skiddy! :thumbup:


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

NateXTR said:


> Interesting point of view.
> 
> However, since this _is_ the ED board, this applies to anybody who might: ED a car one year, get a ticket and not pay it. The next time that member happened to travel to France; they could be arrested (?) upon entry of the country. I guess if I knew that I would never travel to a country again, I'd consider things differently. But, alas, I am too young to categorically state that I am never going anywhere again (except maybe Arkansas).


I agree Belgian beer is the best.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

ProRail said:


> That may make sense to some, but if you think you ever might have a job that requires foreign travel your boss might not be happy when you can't represent your firm at that conference in Paris because they held you at the port of entry.


Once again why would anyone want to travel to France?


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Z4 Steve said:


> Once again why would anyone want to travel to France?


The fabulous cheese, wine and gorgeous women :dunno:


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

ademitt said:


> Thanks to everyone for their comments. I just got a few details from SIXT today and it is clear that the infraction occurred when the secondary driver was behind the wheel. I am going to wait for the infraction to arrive in the mail and pass it on to my friend to pay.
> 
> I likely will request a copy of the photo to see if it shows the driver's features behind the wheel. I may have to argue with the French police that I was not driving as *I have doubts my friend will pay the ticket.* I travel to Europe regularly and do not want to have a problem at the border in the future.


They'd let you take the rap for their ticket? With such friends who needs enemies?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Z4 Steve said:


> Once again why would anyone want to travel to France?


What is the root cause of your great aversion to travelling to France?


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> The fabulous cheese, wine and gorgeous women :dunno:


California has the home of happy cows, wine that is the best, and the hottest women in the world. The best part is that it located the best county in the world America.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

JSpira said:


> What is the root cause of your great aversion to travelling to France?


The French they ruined France.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Z4 Steve said:


> I would not pay it and laugh in their general direction. What are they going to do? Try to extradite you back to France? Why would anyone fear the French? They haven't been a threat of any kind since Napoleon Bonaparte. France I am so scared! Stupid socialist!


I do hope you are saying that in proper Monty Python English.

Seriously though,

Unexpectedly Debbie got a fantastic job offer and we are relocating to Europe. I'm in the middle of applying for a Visa. There is a question on the visa application about traffic tickets. If I had an old unpaid ticket, I might face huge fines and a court appearance. Even if if I had no trouble with my visa, getting a driver's license or registering a car might be a lot harder.

Pay the ticket unless it will be easy to prove you were not guilty. If you broke the law, pay the fine. You never know where life may take you next.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I do hope you are saying that in proper Monty Python English.
> 
> Seriously though,
> 
> ...


Brilliant and I am using proper Monty Python English


----------



## sjd980002 (Jun 16, 2008)

JSpira said:


> 1.) What does where the ticket was issued have to do with collection attempts
> 2.) Who wants to get stopped at an EU border because of a stupidity like this?


1. Location speaks to the probability of a ticketing agent successfully collecting a fine.

2. The question was raised as to whether the alleged violator anticipated returning to the location of the event. It follows that in certain cases there is not an incentive to pay.

And, generally, the overly serious tone of several posts is just silly. France has had a variety of absurd legal proceedings but I'm pretty sure speeding is not an extraditable offense.


----------



## jcg (Feb 25, 2007)

Z4 Steve said:


> California has the home of happy cows, wine that is the best, and the hottest women in the world. The best part is that it located the best county in the world America.


Then by all means stay in the US. We Europeans certainly won't miss you.

As for the France ticket, I would pay it. Having outstanding tickets can lead to unpleased surprises, and dealing with the police in a foreign country is something to avoid. Don't know the French laws, but it could very well be possible that they will detain you till you pays your fines (included extra fees for paying too late), if you ever visit france agian.


----------



## yycF30MPerf (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for all of your comments and advice. 

My friend has agreed that he will be paying since he was behind the wheel at the time of the alleged infraction. Waiting for something to arrive in the mail still. Maybe they won't send the ticket since it is a Canadian license. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

jcg said:


> Then by all means stay in the US. We Europeans certainly won't miss you.
> 
> As for the France ticket, I would pay it. Having outstanding tickets can lead to unpleased surprises, and dealing with the police in a foreign country is something to avoid. Don't know the French laws, but it could very well be possible that they will detain you till you pays your fines (included extra fees for paying too late), if you ever visit france agian.


 We Americans will not miss you. By the way I don't have anything against the Dutch. I have investments through ING and I love Heineken.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Z4 Steve said:


> By the way I don't have anything against the Dutch. I have investments through ING and I love Heineken.


I'd take Amsterdam over Paris anytime. Debbie might disagree.

We both dislike New York. Debbie turned down a perfectly good job in Brooklyn.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Z4 Steve said:


> We Americans will not miss you. By the way I don't have anything against the Dutch. I have investments through ING and I love Heineken.


Given your taste in beer, I am not sure your endorsement of California wine will carry much weight. Happy to hear you don't hate the Dutch, but please don't imply the rest of America shares your views of the French.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

adgrant said:


> Given your taste in beer, I am not sure your endorsement of California wine will carry much weight. Happy to hear you don't hate the Dutch, but please don't imply the rest of America shares your views of the French.


What do you have against Dutch Beer or California Wine? I will imply that most of the Americans I know hate France. If you are such and expert on beer what is your favorite beer? For me, it is the Trappist Beers from Belgium.


----------



## dbusiness (Mar 7, 2008)

Z4 Steve said:


> I will imply that most of the Americans I know hate France.


Most of the Americans I know haven't been to France and hate the French.
I think it shows their ignorance basing their perception of French people on 
what they have heard from other people.

Was just in Paris for 3 days and why I will agree that most French are not
the friendliest the few times I asked for directions or recommendations the
people I spoke with where more than happy to assist us.

Think you need a refresher visit and stop staying in District 13 in Paris and
I'm pretty sure your opinion will change.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

dbusiness said:


> Most of the Americans I know haven't been to France and hate the French.
> I think it shows their ignorance basing their perception of French people on
> what they have heard from other people.


Excellent insight. It is amazing what people do and say based on sheer ignorance.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

dbusiness said:


> Most of the Americans I know haven't been to France and hate the French.
> I think it shows their ignorance basing their perception of French people on
> what they have heard from other people.
> 
> ...


I have never been to France and don't care to visit is at all. So how can I know anything about District 13 if I have never been to Paris? Besides, my hatred for France does not come from being American. So here is my list of countries (in no particular order) that do not suck. So if your favorite country did not make the list ask yourself why?

1. USA
2. UK
3. Canada
4. Australia
5. Germany
6. Italy
7. Finland
8. The Netherlands
9. Japan
10. Korea
11. Taiwan
12. Austria
13. Spain
14. Portugal
15. South Africa
16. Israel
17. Belgium 
18. Denmark
19. Ireland
20. Switzerland


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Excellent insight. It is amazing what people do and say based on sheer ignorance.


Sir,

I am my own person and I base my opinions on what I believe. Trust me I am not ignorant.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Z4 Steve said:


> What do you have against Dutch Beer or California Wine? I will imply that most of the Americans I know hate France. If you are such and expert on beer what is your favorite beer? For me, it is the Trappist Beers from Belgium.


I have nothing against dutch beer in general but Heineken is a pretty ordinary mass market beer. It only seems decent compared to what Budweiser et Al laughingly call beer. I wouldn't say I have a favorite beer but I do like one with some flavor to it.

Most of the Americans I know do not hate France, maybe its a New York thing. Me wife and I are flying to Paris this afternoon and some of her coworkers are apparently a little jealous.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Z4 Steve said:


> Sir,
> 
> I am my own person and I base my opinions on what I believe. Trust me I am not ignorant.


Since you have not been there, you are by definition ignorant of France. Ignorance means a lack of knowledge, not a brain defect or inherent stupidity.

Basing opinions on second hand informations is not a good thing. France is a beautiful country, and the people outside of Paris were friendly. Parisians, on the other hand, are no different than NYC residents - fine once you stop acting like a tourist.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

*Good bye france*



cwsqbm said:


> Since you have not been there, you are by definition ignorant of France. Ignorance means a lack of knowledge, not a brain defect or inherent stupidity.
> 
> Basing opinions on second hand informations is not a good thing. France is a beautiful country, and the people outside of Paris were friendly. Parisians, on the other hand, are no different than NYC residents - fine once you stop acting like a tourist.


 If that is the case then I guess you think that Iraq is a dangerous country since I take it you have never been there. Well I have been to Iraq and if I told you it was a nice place to visit would you believe me? So since you have not been to Iraq I take it you are ignorant too.

ONCE AND FOR ALL, NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU FRANCOPHILES TRY TO PUSH FRANCE ON ME I WILL NOT CHANGE AND I WILL NEVER VISIT FRANCE OR SAY ANYTHING POSITIVE ABOUT THE SURRENDER MONKEYS. SO GO AHEAD AND WEAR YOUR BERET AND DRINK YOUR WINE AND WATCH YOU JERRY LEWIS MOVIES. AS FOR MYSELF I AM OFFICIALLY LEAVING THIS THREAD.


----------



## dbusiness (Mar 7, 2008)

Z4 Steve said:


> ONCE AND FOR ALL, NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU FRANCOPHILES TRY TO PUSH FRANCE ON ME I WILL NOT CHANGE AND I WILL NEVER VISIT FRANCE OR SAY ANYTHING POSITIVE ABOUT THE SURRENDER MONKEYS. SO GO AHEAD AND WEAR YOUR BERET AND DRINK YOUR WINE AND WATCH YOU JERRY LEWIS MOVIES. AS FOR MYSELF I AM OFFICIALLY LEAVING THIS THREAD.


I think this says it all!!!! :yikes: I'm done beating a dead horse.

Ademitt, sorry for high jacking your thread thought we could save this guy, obviously not.


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

dbusiness said:


> Ademitt, sorry for high jacking your thread thought we could save this guy, obviously not.


lol - That was your first mistake! Why bother trying to change someone's opinion? Does it affect you, or impact you? Banging words with someone on an internet forum is really a waste of time and effort at least IMO.

fwiw - I am originally a Brit who has visited France more time than I can remember - and love the country - can't say I love the people of France as a whole though and that is based on LOTS of experience of them - I have had indifferent experiences, positive experiences and a few negative experiences - those negative experiences color the whole thing bad... ie, more than once French fishermen blockaded the ports and I have had to drive to Belgium to get back home - rudeness from businesses and the like - their "customer service" ethic is, in many cases, simply not present - and there is an air of superiority often times which pervades your dealing with French shops, ranging from one-man-bands to mega-marts - if you spend enough time there, and speak french even, you will often times be looked down their noses upon with an air of indifference that varies from haughtiness to outright disgust.

You have to appreciate that the French in the port towns closest to England probably have a very low opinion of visiting English - despite their economy being almost completely dependent on them. My experiences are that I am prejudiced against by the French in that region because of my country of origin, rather than my personality and individuality. Of course, you that does NOT mean that every time I interacted with French people in that region I was treated badly - but the overall feeling of a lack of trust and dislike comes through.

Admittedly, the further you get from the English Channel (perhaps they don't like the name) - the less hostile the French are - in the South of France they are actually very friendly and hospitable - in Paris they are generally indifferent (but you have to consider that London is an indifferent place to foreigners also - as has been pointed out for NYC - large cities can be "cold" - that's "normal" - so you have to take those experiences of the people with a pinch of salt), in Calais, Boulogne and Dieppe you get a rather mixed but generally negative experience as a Brit in my experience - admittedly, I have not been to France in almost a decade though!

That said - my "home" town in England is twinned with Mayenne, France - and during an exchange visit the French hospitality was excellent - it is my strongest positive experience in 30+ years of visiting France.

Over the years, I have been a visitor to France almost all my life - I have visited with my Grandparents (and my Grandfather was in the Dunkirk landings in WWII) - my parents (as a child, teen and adult) - and under my own steam alone, with friends and with my wife. My wife is part French and even she was able to discern an air of disdain on 2nd and subsequent visits... as an American, she wasn't overly impressed with what she perceived as an air of hostility towards the USA and Americans in general.

Overall - you take people as you find them - the good with the bad - you need to form your OWN opinion - not based on what others tell you - but using evidence based on your own experiences.. at least that's what I do.... :dunno:


----------



## dbusiness (Mar 7, 2008)

wyb said:


> lol - That was your first mistake! Why bother trying to change someone's opinion? Does it affect you, or impact you? Banging words with someone on an internet forum is really a waste of time and effort at least IMO.


Nope, it doesn't affect me, just trying to help someone like your doctor when he
says to stop smoking. Does it impact me, only in confirming that if he is a representing the general consensus than we are worse off than I thought.

Banging words a waste of time, only for the closed minded individuals who have everything already figured out, at least in their mind.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

wyb said:


> Now - that was more than 20 years ago - and it was UK ticket in UK - *I am reasonably sure that the EU law enforcement computer systems have evolved* - whether to a sufficient enough degree to track speeding/parking tickets internationally is another matter.


No, they still use smoke signals...:bigpimp:


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Z4 Steve said:


> ONCE AND FOR ALL, NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU FRANCOPHILES TRY TO PUSH FRANCE ON ME I WILL NOT CHANGE AND I WILL NEVER VISIT FRANCE OR SAY ANYTHING POSITIVE ABOUT THE SURRENDER MONKEYS. SO GO AHEAD AND WEAR YOUR BERET AND DRINK YOUR WINE AND WATCH YOU JERRY LEWIS MOVIES. AS FOR MYSELF I AM OFFICIALLY LEAVING THIS THREAD.


I think Z4 Steve gets his news from Fox News.


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Fox and Steve*



adgrant said:


> I think Z4 Steve gets his news from Fox News.


He's doing us a favor. An ugly American in France is an embarrassment.

Think you are correct about his news from FOX = probably thinks Palin is qualified to be
more than dog catcher.


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

wyb said:


> fwiw - I am originally a Brit who has visited France more time than I can remember - and love the country - can't say I love the people of France as a whole though and that is based on LOTS of experience of them - I have had indifferent experiences, positive experiences and a few negative experiences - those negative experiences color the whole thing bad... ie, more than once French fishermen blockaded the ports and I have had to drive to Belgium to get back home - rudeness from businesses and the like - their "customer service" ethic is, in many cases, simply not present - and there is an air of superiority often times which pervades your dealing with French shops, ranging from one-man-bands to mega-marts - if you spend enough time there, and speak french even, you will often times be looked down their noses upon with an air of indifference that varies from haughtiness to outright disgust.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I am not sure if you can love a country but not the people but I agree with much of what you say. We just returned from Paris yesterday and found the people generally at least as friendly as New Yorkers. Restaurant service was generally much worse than New York. We took a side trip to Reims (45 minutes by TGV) where English was not as widely spoken as Paris but the people were very friendly. My wife experianced one person in a store on Saturday who asked her how she expected to "get by" in France not knowing French and told her she should know more than one language. If I had been there, I would have pointed out that we had been getting by just fine for the last week on our rather limited French skills and would have also asked him why that second language should be French (my wife knows much more Spanish than French). Unlike me, my wife does not like to argue. That experiance was an exception though. I didn't notice hostility towards Americans but we did not identify ourselves as Americans.

OTOH I noticed that many English and Americans in Paris seemed to forget that many of the people around them also spoke English such as an American couple in the Louvre complaining loudly that the descriptions weren't in English.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

*Your an Ugly American*



tsoc88 said:


> He's doing us a favor. An ugly American in France is an embarrassment.
> 
> Think you are correct about his news from FOX = probably thinks Palin is qualified to be
> more than dog catcher.


First of all, yes I get my news from Fox News. I feel they have better coverage of the news than CNN or that socialist network know as MSNBC. I was very happy when Fox News came along.

I do like Sarah Palin and think she will make a great VP. I am a Republican and proud of it. I like John McCain but voted for Romney during the primaries. I still feel that McCain should have picked him as the VP.

As for me being the "Ugly American" I thing not, I have visited and lived in more countries than any of you and I just don't mean the nice European countries that all of you travel to on European Delivery. You all call yourselves experts in world travel. Just because you have traveled to Europe on European Delivery for two weeks and stay at nice hotels doesn't make you an expert in foreign travel. You all remind me of the time I was in Taiwan visiting my wife's family and we were at the National Palace Museum and I saw an older white gentleman with an English language museum guide and I asked him where he got it from so I could get one too. He became upset and it was if I asked him for his first born. He was acting as the "Ugly American"

When I visit a foreign country I am very respectful because I know that when I am in a foreign country I am a representative of the United States and I treat people with the same respect I wish to be treated. I even go out of my way to learn a few phrases and greetings. At least to be able to say, "hello and thank you." You will be surprised how friendly people are when you try to say something in their language. I find all of you rude to suggest that I am an "Ugly American" None of you even know me. All you know is that I hate France and the French. It true I don't like the French but, if I every do go France I would be respectful.

You know something, I was rooting for the Red Sox, but after your attack against me I am glad they lost.


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Ugly American*



Z4 Steve said:


> First of all, yes I get my news from Fox News. I feel they have better coverage of the news than CNN or that socialist network know as MSNBC. I was very happy when Fox News came along.
> 
> I do like Sarah Palin and think she will make a great VP. I am a Republican and proud of it. I like John McCain but voted for Romney during the primaries. I still feel that McCain should have picked him as the VP.
> 
> ...


Wow!! You actually learn how to say hello and thank you - very, very impressive.
You make my point - my ED trip was at least my 20th trip to Europe and I shun "nice hotels". You post as if you know who we are and you truly don't have a clue which is
typical of the FOX junkies. No problem with the Red Sox, Ill forgive you for not liking me
because they lost - now that's really mature!
Bonjour, guten tag, goede dag, buenas diaz


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

tsoc88 said:


> Wow!! You actually learn how to say hello and thank you - very, very impressive.
> You make my point - my ED trip was at least my 20th trip to Europe and I shun "nice hotels". You post as if you know who we are and you truly don't have a clue which is
> typical of the FOX junkies. No problem with the Red Sox, Ill forgive you for not liking me
> because they lost - now that's really mature!
> Bonjour, guten tag, goede dag, buenas diaz


Sounds like you have a lot of fun. I wish I could be you. You are my hero and you know so much. However, who is the bigger fool the fool or the fool that argues with him. As for all your trips to Europe; here is a short list of a few places outside of the US I have visited or lived in: Japan, Okinawa, South Korea, Taiwan, Philippine Island, Thailand, Iraq, Kuwait, Italy, Spain, Germany, Canada, Mexico, Panama, and I can keep going. I have done three six-month tours to Asia not including living in Okinawa for a year where I had a Japanese girlfriend who taught me a lot about the Japanese culture and language. However, I am more fluent in Mandarin Chinese since my wife is from Taiwan. I have also done three seven-month combat tours to Iraq and I am right now trying to learn Arabic. For I will soon be leaving on my fourth tour to Iraq. In my listing I have not included Westpacs or Med-floats.

I would have left this thread alone and gone about my business but since you attacked me, my character, and starting spreading slanderous material about me all I can say is bring it on.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Z4 Steve said:


> If you want to keep attacking me keep it coming. For between my 12 on 12 off seven days a week work schedule I have nothing else to do but protect the freedom of people like you and respond to this thread.


: popcorn:


----------



## NateXTR (Aug 8, 2006)

Z4 Steve said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of fun. I wish I could be you. You are my hero and you know so much. However, who is the bigger fool the fool or the idiot that argues with him. As for all your trips to Europe, here is a list of a few places outside of the US I have visited or lived in: *Japan*, *Okinawa*, *South Korea*, *Taiwan*, *Philippine Island*, *Thailand*, *Iraq*, *Kuwait*, Italy, Spain, Germany, *Canada*, *Mexico*, *Panama*, and I can keep going. I have done three six-month tours to Asia not including living in Okinawa for a year where I had a Japanese girlfriend who taught me a lot about the Japanese culture and language. However, I am more fluent in Mandarin Chinese since my wife is from Taiwan. I have also done three seven-month combat tours to Iraq and I am right now trying to learn Arabic. For I will soon be leaving on my fourth tour to Iraq. Between my ex-girlfriend and my wife I learned a lot about the Asian culture and it is something that I enjoy. Things are different when you interact and live among the local population.
> 
> I can also get by in Korean


That is Great! Seriously. However, this _is_ the *European Delivery* thread. If I wanted to pick up my next Toyota, I'd check the JD forum where you would have credibility.

Oh, and don't go out of your way to root for the Red Sox. They have enough real fans (including me for over twenty years).


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

Z4 Steve said:


> First of all, yes I get my news from Fox News. I feel they have better coverage of the news than CNN or that socialist network know as MSNBC. I was very happy when Fox News came along.
> 
> I do like Sarah Palin and think she will make a great VP. I am a Republican and proud of it. I like John McCain but voted for Romney during the primaries. I still feel that McCain should have picked him as the VP.
> 
> As for me being the "Ugly American" I thing not, I have visited and lived in more countries than any of you and I just don't mean the nice European countries that all of you travel to on European Delivery. You all call yourselves experts in world travel. Just because you have traveled to Europe on European Delivery for two weeks and stay at nice hotels doesn't make you an expert in foreign travel. You all remind me of the time I was in Taiwan visiting my wife's family and we were at the National Palace Museum and I saw an older white gentleman with an English language museum guide and I asked him where he got it from so I could get one too. He became upset and it was if I asked him for his first born. He was acting as the "Ugly American"


Though I am a registered Republican I just can't watch Fox News, they are the American Al Jazeera. I think Sarah Palin would make an excellent PTA chairwomen but I won't be voting for her as VP.

My father was in the British military, we lived in many places. I wouldn't say we exactly blended with the locals, but compared to the US military, we were practically natives. For example, in Germany the PX sold items sourced directly from the US (including cans of soda) and sells them for US dollars. The British equivalent sold mostly local items and took Deutsche Marks.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

adgrant said:


> Though I am a registered Republican I just can't watch Fox News, they are the American Al Jazeera. I think Sarah Palin would make an excellent PTA chairwomen but I won't be voting for her as VP.


I can't believe I'm wading into these waters, but here I go...

I don't think it's fair to blast Fox News unless you acknowledge how in the tank MSNBC is for Obamessiah. Chris Mathews gets a "tingle" up his leg, and Keith Obama-man can't trip over himself enough over "the one". They are both nauseating.

But so is Hanity. I'll give you that one. I'm a fiscal conservative/life/liberty/happiness kind of guy (ergo lean GOP), but I cannot listen to Hanity for 5 seconds. The guy is shrill. So is Limbaugh. They both make me puke. : puke:

How about if we all put in a petition to Sack Hanity/Limbaugh in exchange for Mathews/Olbermann? Wait, toss in Wolf Blitzer too, and you've got a deal! :rofl:

Having said all of that, Fox actually does a pretty good job of keeping things fair and balanced. Certainly better than CNN (a once independent/objective news organization, now clearly a product of the liberal/left-leaning media machine) and absolutely better than MSNBC. Don't even get me started with Katie Couric and Charlie Gibson (they ask Obamessiah questions with raised, expectant eyebrows, but fire loaded questions with a stern stare at Repulican candidates. Give me a break).

Even O'Reilly, if you get past his arrogance, readily acknowledges strengths and weaknesses of Dems and Republicans alike. You'll never, EVER see Olbermann or Mathews do that.

Face it, the media and Hollywood have whored themselves to the Democratic party, and it just rubs them all raw that a center-right leaning news program gets better ratings.

So, if you're going to call Fox News the "American Al-Jazeera", then lets call MSNBC the "Euro-Defeatist Socialists for Shameless Promotion of Global Anti-United States Viewpoints", or EDSSPGAUSV, for short.  :rofl:

Now I know I'm gonna get::flame: :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Continue. : popcorn:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

This thread is locked for now and when I get a chance to review this post, everyone posted OT political stuff on this thread and personal attacks will be penalized. No if ands or buts.

Thnx

beewang

Forum Moderator


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Okay, I did what I have to do and this thread is open again.

Let's stay on track here. I will NOT allow anyone to express their political opinion in my forum. Any repeat offender will be BANNED from bimmerfest. We have a separate forum in Off Topic for that reason.

To Z4 Steve, stay off my forum!! Your next post in ED forum, *ANY POST *will be your last in bimmerfest. 
*DO NOT Test me!!*

Thnx

beewang

Forum Moderator
European Delivery Forum
www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

This is my next post and go ahead and ban me from your stupid forum. I did not start it but, go ahead it is your party and by the way, THE DUCK ROCKS!!! I am so scared I cannot be a member of your precious forum anymore.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Z4 Steve said:


> This is my next post and go ahead and ban me from your stupid forum. I did not start it but, go ahead it is your party and by the way, THE DUCK ROCKS!!! I am so scared I cannot be a member of your precious forum anymore.


LOL!! Exellente!! You've fell for my trap!!

Good Bye A$$Hole!! and have a nice life in your new sandbox. I wish you the best!!

You arse is now BANNED!!!

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

beewang said:


> LOL!! Exellente!! You've fell for my trap!!
> 
> Good Bye A$$Hole!! and have a nice life in your new sandbox. I wish you the best!!
> 
> ...


Go Bee! :violent: :rofl:

BTW, welcome back, congrats on the new tax exemption, and sorry for going OT. :angel:

Most importantly, your boy, Jim, took good care of me for my ED. I appreciate your help and this forum a TON.

Even if you are a Duck. : puke:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Last weekend, I got pulled over for speeding in Sweden (again) on the E4. 

I am going to pay both tickets now.

I guess that I will also wait for the speed camera ticket that is probably coming; I ignored my TomTom's warning about a camera, and passed a tourist bus at 130km/h in a 70km/h zone. **FLASH**


.


----------



## Tabbie (Oct 21, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Last weekend, I got pulled over for speeding in Sweden (again) on the E4.
> 
> I am going to pay both tickets now.
> 
> ...


What about the use of a RADAR detector? Are they legal in Europe?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Tabbie said:


> What about the use of a RADAR detector? Are they legal in Europe?


It is illegal. They will give you a ticket for speeding, a ticket for having and operating a radar detector and then confiscate the radar detector. 

.


----------



## Tabbie (Oct 21, 2008)

Patrick said:


> It is illegal. They will give you a ticket for speeding, a ticket for having and operating a radar detector and then confiscate the radar detector.
> 
> .


That sucks. I know that the same thing can happen to you in Virginia. Where radar detectors are illegal. You can't even buy a radar detector in the state.


----------

